# Accomodation dubai



## Zmelki (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi there,
I'm a single girl, aged 35, looking to relocate to Dubai . I'd like to share with other expats, any ideas where I should look for shared accommodation, how much I should budget for and what areas are best to live in?
Thanks
Z


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You could try Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com

As for the best areas to live in and your budget, it all depends on what kind of lifestyle you wish to enjoy, how close/far would you like to live from your work place, are you willing to commute long distances to work, do you want to live in a villa or an apartment, etc.

Different people prefer different areas in Dubai. I have a child and a dog, so like to live in a neighbourhood where there are other children of the same age. However, if I didn't have a kid, I would've chosen either Downtown Dubai (close to Burj Khalifa), TECOM or The Marina.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Don't forget the Palm. You can share with other people in the Shorelines from about 5k a month


----------

